# I hate the waiting game :(



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well havoc has been dropped off this morning for his pompoms taking off..............so now i have to wait till 2pm to call them an see if he is ready to be picked up 


arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhh i hate waiting :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor you(and him LOL) Im sure he will be fine but I agree its such a worrying time


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah i know he will be but ya just cant not worry its horrible  


when they checked his tackle was there i was hoping it wasnt im a softy aint i :blush::lol2:

i knew it was though you cant miss skunk pompoms :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha poor Hav, atleast he might be a bit calmer!! lol. are you keeping them as a souvenier?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought about having the mounted an hanging them on the wall :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hows the rugrat doing?:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have to wait till 2 to call as he is one of the last they are doing


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

only another hour to go!!! hope he's ok


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know well no calls from them so im guessing he is fine :flrt:

not long now till i can call and find out when i can pick him up :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ring now emma......its ten too
hurry up i need to go out and i have to know hes fine:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Havoc is fine wahooooooooooooooo

still a lil woozy but is coming round well 

i can go pick him up at 3 wahoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

News please.I mean its 4 minutes past 2 so you must know by now:lol2:
Aaah give him a big Skunky kiss from me when you get him home:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I should bloody well think so too making us wait like that woman:whistling2:

Glad hes ok hun


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

hooray hooray i will do my deliveries happy now:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i know bless him i have put some veg in the freezer he can sit on when he comes home hee hee 

yeah they said he is fine she was chuckling i asked her why she said they are ever so cute when they are woozy 

he has been doing his comfy skunk position an been laid flat out on his back with legs in the air :flrt::flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i know bless him i have put some veg in the freezer he can sit on when he comes home hee hee
> 
> yeah they said he is fine she was chuckling i asked her why she said they are ever so cute when they are woozy
> 
> he has been doing his comfy skunk position an been laid flat out on his back with legs in the air :flrt::flrt::flrt::lol2:


that's so cute glad to here all is ok with him:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> hooray hooray i will do my deliveries happy now:flrt:


 
hee hee awwwwwwwww yeps you sure can aunty ditta i will give him skunky snuffles an kisses from you :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

linda.t said:


> that's so cute glad to here all is ok with him:flrt:


 

yeps its very cute when they do that certainly a butter dont melt moment :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad to hear he is ok. :2thumb:

If your stuck with what to do with pom poms, put them on a piece of string and make some clackers out of them. :lol2:

( you maybe too young to remember them )

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

brill news :2thumb:always a worry when a pet goes under anaesthetic but good to hear everythings gone well


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ask Pam to make you a car dangler! I know you dont have a car but you can hang it in the window!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Glad to hear he is ok. :2thumb:
> 
> If your stuck with what to do with pom poms, put them on a piece of string and make some clackers out of them. :lol2:
> 
> ...


nopes i deffo remember them lol :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

animal addict said:


> brill news :2thumb:always a worry when a pet goes under anaesthetic but good to hear everythings gone well


yips it bloomin well is lol 

he was as right as rain glad to be home an he tucked into food as soon as we got back home bless him :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Ask Pam to make you a car dangler! I know you dont have a car but you can hang it in the window!


 
Oooo yeah i could have dont that hee hee mini pompoms :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> he tucked into food as soon as we got back home bless him :flrt:


fantastic :2thumb: hes not bothered with being a bit lighter then :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Clackers...nasty thingies,gave me a lotta bruises :lol2:
Glad Hav is ok :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

animal addict said:


> fantastic :2thumb: hes not bothered with being a bit lighter then :lol2:


 
nopes he seems fine hee hee 



africa said:


> Clackers...nasty thingies,gave me a lotta bruises :lol2:
> Glad Hav is ok :2thumb:


 
Ochies yeah i always remember gerrin rapped on the knuckles that hurt :censor::lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Glad it all went well Emma :2thumb: I expect he'll be up to mischief in no time : victory:

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Glad it all went well Emma :2thumb: I expect he'll be up to mischief in no time : victory:
> 
> Jo


 
yeah no doubt he will be :lol2:

he is curled up in a fleece fast asleep bless him :flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeah no doubt he will be :lol2:
> 
> he is curled up in a fleece fast asleep bless him :flrt:


Aw love him! Any pics of him all cute and snuggly?? Enjoy it while it lasts, he soon be living up to his name :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Aw love him! Any pics of him all cute and snuggly?? Enjoy it while it lasts, he soon be living up to his name :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Jo


 
will see if i can get any when i go close he wakes up though for a stroke :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

hes just acting sweet, when your not noticing hes gonna grab your hand and savage your hand off for taking away his precouis babys!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> hes just acting sweet, when your not noticing hes gonna grab your hand and savage your hand off for taking away his precouis babys!


 
thing is i know he is capable of that joe :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Here we go the lil angel all snuggled up :flrt:


----------

